# Army Ranger Sergeant First Class Ethan Carpenter



## Centermass (Mar 19, 2019)

SFC Ethan Carpenter died in a military free fall accident on March 15 2019. Ethan was a member of the 75th Ranger Regiment. Ethan Carpenter was an exceptional Ranger, Husband, and father. He leaves behind his wife  Chana and his 5 year old daughter  Cecila. 

Blues skies eternal Ranger

~S~


----------



## Grunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Truly sad!

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 19, 2019)

Damn.  Just damn.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2019)

I hate training accidents.
RIP Ranger.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rest in Peace SFC Carpenter.


----------



## chickenrappa (Mar 20, 2019)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2019)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 20, 2019)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 20, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Powercomrad924 (Mar 21, 2019)

That is absolutely terrible. Rest in Peace.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 21, 2019)

So sad to hear.  RIP


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 24, 2019)

This hits way too close to home...Sgt Carp was one of the best guys I knew in Batt, just a kind, super knowledgeable, scary smart, amazingly proficient at all things tactical- and just a funny, quirky guy- like running around with a katana on his kit during live fires. 

He was my first SLs best friend and hung out with us a lot when they were both WSLs in A Co. He was a major motivator for me and many other guys, just a great example for all the new guys to look up to. It was no surprise when he decided to move on to the realm of cool guys. 

I’ll always remeber him on the radio as DZSO when we jumped into Carson, crazy high winds that should have nixed the jump, and our 1SG still had us jump... Sgt Carp is on comms- “hey 03... not looking good, winds are moving over 13, I’d advise calling it...” 

“Carp we came this far we’re going” 

“Uhhh... ok... roger that 03..... Godspeed?”

It will never translate over the forum but the way he threw that last line out as a question still makes me audibly laugh when I think of it. 

RIP SGT, you will be missed by many... “Veni, vidi, vici”.... RLTW


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> This hits way too close to home...Sgt Carp was one of the best guys I knew in Batt,


Blue Skies and my condolences.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> It will never translate over the forum but the way he threw that last line out as a question still makes me audibly laugh when I think of it.



His spirit will live forever in the hearts of the men that were blessed to know him.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 24, 2019)

lindy said:


> His spirit will live forever in the hearts of the men that were blessed to know him.


I literally have nothing bad to say about the man. We talked about upstate NY, RRC, jumping, he was the only person to ever thank and greet everyone in the company with “merry Christmas brother” before the holiday 4 day, when he was just a floater in HQ before heading to RRC he would hang out with the Unassigned new guys, FIST, medics  and Commo (where I was at the time)- I wish I had my buddy C.’s Snapchat of him chugging a wine cooler we found in the back of the HQ platoons fridge. He was just a great fucking dude.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> I literally have nothing bad to say about the man. We talked about upstate NY, RRC, jumping, he was the only person to ever thank and greet everyone in the company with “merry Christmas brother” before the holiday 4 day, when he was just a floater in HQ before heading to RRC he would hang out with the Unassigned new guys, FIST, medics  and Commo (where I was at the time)- I wish I had my buddy C.’s Snapchat of him chugging a wine cooler we found in the back of the HQ platoons fridge. He was just a great fucking dude.



Carry on his traditions and tell your young Rangers stories about him EVERY chance you get.  That way he, and those like him, will never die.

You’re a good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2019)

lindy said:


> Carry on his traditions and tell your young Rangers stories about him EVERY chance you get.  That way he, and those like him, will never die.
> 
> You’re a good man Charlie Brown.



Straight wisdom. People die when we forget them.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 24, 2019)

RIP, Ranger. 

Deepest condolences @DasBoot


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2019)

RIP and Hand Salute, Ranger.


----------

